# Hot Tea and your pipe...



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been on a hot tea kick lately. I think it started when I read an article about the health benefits of green tea. In accordance with my typical acquisition disorder behavior, I have been buying new teas like crazy (all kinds, not just green tea) trying to expand my horizons and find the perfect cup. 

Anyway, on to the point, I've found that hot tea and pipe smoking go together very well. I'm drinking a cup of Numi chocolate pu-erh tea right now. As weird as that might sound for a tea, it really tastes great with a nice Latakia forward blend, which tonight is Billy Budd. I think I may have found my new cold weather pairing!

I know others here drink hot tea. Anyone have any particular blends or pairings I should seek out?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tea and tobacco is my nightly ritual, but I'm afraid I'm just a joe schmo type-just Twinnings English Breakfast Tea for me.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i am huge tea fan. but sadly, for some reason, never though if combining it. until now...

I have been a big fan of the tao of tea company. and there first flush Darjeeling. now to get some pairings.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

While I buy loose-leaf from various places now and again, I'm like Mark in that I have a pretty common standard fare- decaf Bigelow Constant Comment. I buy that and a couple other blends from them by the case. For some reason the orange zest in it really shines with English blends and the black tea base comes out more when I smoke aros.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> While I buy loose-leaf from various places now and again, I'm like Mark in that I have a pretty common standard fare- decaf Bigelow Constant Comment. I buy that and a couple other blends from them by the case. For some reason the orange zest in it really shines with English blends and the black tea base comes out more when I smoke aros.


Although I don't drink hot tea very often at all, when I do it's the regular Constant Comment. I'm afraid I can't really tell the difference between teas, but Constant Comment is a little different, what with the orange and spice in it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I like partially fermented teas.

Oolong with English blends, and Darjeeling with everything else.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

All good stuff here. I'm making a list. I see constant comment in the grocery store, so I need to try that one for sure. Tao of tea sounds interesting too!


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

If you ask me (and you did) Earl Grey goes just wonderful with Dunhill Nightcap.

-Edit-

I've also come into possession of a pretty good 'Peach Topped Burley' recently. If it lasts until spring, I intend to try it with some peach flavored black tea that I have here. It's just too darn cold to sit out on the deck with a pipe right now ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm, I haven't gotten to the point of pairing specific teas with specific tobaccos, but I do drink tea most of the time when I smoke a pipe. I drink about 75% Green / 25% Black. I need to expand my horizons.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Lapsang souchong is my preferred tea.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Lapsang souchong is my preferred tea.


I had to google that one. I was expecting something weird, like that cat poop coffee or something. Turns out it's legit. A tea smoked over pine needles. Interesting.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's not as strong flavored as pu-erh, but strong enough that it can hold up to the flavors of a pipe or cigar, and it's PDG on it's own too.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> It's not as strong flavored as pu-erh, but strong enough that it can hold up to the flavors of a pipe or cigar, and it's PDG on it's own too.


I'm conflicted on the pu-erh. I've had a few I liked and a few I didn't. I seem to like the taste, but some of them smell a bit like dirty socks in the cup. I think the pine smoke in lapsong souchang sounds interesting.

I did pick up some Constant Comment at the grocery today (two boxes actually, it was only $1.80). Very nice, as previously described. Thanks for that recommendation.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I just picked up some more. I'll sent you a sample out on Monday. Just don't smoke it.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I drink only one tea, Yorkshire. I like it with Royal Yacht, which would be the tobacco I smoked if I only smoked one tobacco. I have been missing lately because my computer died. I now have a new one. I hope I can learn Windows *. I feel senile trying to learn a new computer and a new operating system.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I just picked up some more. I'll sent you a sample out on Monday. Just don't smoke it.


I really appreciate that, Derrick. Thanks!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nachman said:


> I drink only one tea, Yorkshire. I like it with Royal Yacht, which would be the tobacco I smoked if I only smoked one tobacco. I have been missing lately because my computer died. I now have a new one. I hope I can learn Windows *. I feel senile trying to learn a new computer and a new operating system.


The last laptop I bought was set up with Windows 7, but I was offered a free upgrade to Windows 8 thanks to a special store promotion. It still runs on Windows 7 :biggrin:


----------



## remington (Jan 9, 2013)

I enjoy black tea w/ bailey's vanilla creamer


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

tea and pipe. Sounds like a great combination.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I find Lifeboat Tea pairs well with H&H Classic Burley Kake but my go to cup has to be PG Tips which pairs well with some Firedance Flake. I still have yet to try Barrys tea from Ireland and see how that pairs with my tobacco.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

White tea with orientals, chai tea with VaPers, Black Tea with VAs, and green tea with burleys is what I've tried and found enjoyable. I order most of my tea from adagio. Highly reccomend.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

Brinson said:


> White tea with orientals, chai tea with VaPers, Black Tea with VAs, and green tea with burleys is what I've tried and found enjoyable. I order most of my tea from adagio. Highly reccomend.


+1 on ordering from Adagio, they have great customer service, an awesome selection, tons of information on their teas, and everything you need for brewing. I own their electric kettle (UtiliTEA) and their loose leaf infuser (IngenuiTEA) both are awesome products. I found the world of tea almost as addicting as the world of tobacco lol.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

LandonColby said:


> +1 on ordering from Adagio, they have great customer service, an awesome selection, tons of information on their teas, and everything you need for brewing. I own their electric kettle (UtiliTEA) and their loose leaf infuser (IngenuiTEA) both are awesome products. I found the world of tea almost as addicting as the world of tobacco lol.


I'm gonna have to check these guys out. Thanks for the info! I'm definitely hooked. Enjoying some jasmine green with exhausted rooster tonight. I hope I can get to sleep later.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

@Commander Quan was kind enough to send me a sample of his "smokey" tea, and it's really nice. Very unique. Earthy and vegetal with a touch of sweet smoke. I've paired it with a pipeful of McClelland Christmas Cheer. I think the next cup will be with a Latakia blend. Either way, I think this tea deserves further exploration. Thanks Derrick!

So, where'd you get this stuff?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Glad you liked it. I get it from my local coffee shop in 50 or 100 gram tins that are just labeled Fujian Lapsang Souchong so other than that I know nothing of it's origin.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

@Commander Quan sounds like an interesting experience! I am a big tea and pipe guy. Mater of fact I just had a cup of sleepy time with my bowl of Sam Gawith FVF. Nice combo right before bed.

I should search out some "smokey" blends around here to try with my latakia blends and sweet Virginias!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

brwed a large mug of Oolong (partially fermented) tea for the ride into work. Paired it with Billy bud. very refreshing and soothing


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I went with more of the lapsang souchong tonight, this time with Rattray Red Rapparee. They paired perfectly. The Red Rap almost made the smokiness of the tea disappear, but in turn the tea tasted sweeter. I liked it very much.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been drinking Jasmine all day with LTF trying to stay warm


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

for Mari... The Lady in the house!










Looks like Golden Witch Hazel... Witch Hazel Tea


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn you guys. I can't do coffee. Never have, even in the Corps. But Tea, thats more my style, and just what I need, another indulgence. I'm taking notes because I'm definitely going to start off my weekends on the right foot. I've been wanting to explore different teas for awhile but really nobody to consult. I don't have anything to contribute but my enthusiasm to follow this thread. Nice topic Dan.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Nachman said:


> I drink only one tea, Yorkshire. I like it with Royal Yacht, which would be the tobacco I smoked if I only smoked one tobacco. I have been missing lately because my computer died. I now have a new one. I hope I can learn Windows *. I feel senile trying to learn a new computer and a new operating system.


What were you running prior to windows? :shocked:

I just received some Peppermint Acai Berry tea that I think will go extremely well with a little Orlik Golden Slices tonight...We will see what the temperature is around 8 or so, but I am hoping to enjoy this pairing tonight!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm guessing that was supposed to be Windows 8.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

DanR said:


> I had to google that one. I was expecting something weird, like that cat poop coffee or something. Turns out it's legit. A tea smoked over pine needles. Interesting.


Ha, I know I'm a little behind, but I just looked at this thread for the first time and you had me laughing with that one. I think you're talking about Kopi Luwak coffee.

As a coffee enthusiast I want to try it just one time, despite it's journey. If you look into it you'll see it's not really as rare as it's made out to be due to farming of the civet for the purpose of feeding it the cherries and collecting the beans after digestion. But that's another topic, just wanted to say you made me smile with the "cap poop coffee" comment!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I'm guessing that was supposed to be Windows 8.


From what I've heard, it's *NEVER* supposed to be Windows 8!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> From what I've heard, it's *NEVER* supposed to be Windows 8!


:rofl:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I'm guessing that was supposed to be Windows 8.


Yes, it was supposed to be Windows 8. I started with computers on SOS, a precursor to DOS, went through all the permutations of DOS, then to Windows 3.2, 98, XP and now 8. With each change it seems I have less control over the computer. I don't know whether it is senility setting in or if the operating systems are getting dumber.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Nachman said:


> Yes, it was supposed to be Windows 8. I started with computers on SOS, a precursor to DOS, went through all the permutations of DOS, then to Windows 3.2, 98, XP and now 8. With each change it seems I have less control over the computer. I don't know whether it is senility setting in or if the operating systems are getting dumber.


It's more the operating systems NOT ALLOWING you to have as much control.

But the good news is, sounds like you aren't senile. Yet. :lol:


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice to hear from another Marine brother. 
3/5 Marines Phu Bai, RVN 1968. Oooh Raaah!!!

Here is my formula for teas and tobaccos:

For English and Lakeland Blends: English Black Tea, Earl Grey, English, Irish and Scottish Breakfast Teas, Czar Nicholas, Rooibos Teas.
For Va blends: Orange and Black Pekoe blends, Oolongs, Darjeelings, Kemun, Jasmine, Lapsang Souchong.
For Burly and Cavendish Blends: Green Teas, Oolongs, Darjeelings, Flowering Teas, White Teas, Dragon Well, Chai, Herb Teas.



JRM03 said:


> Damn you guys. I can't do coffee. Never have, even in the Corps. But Tea, thats more my style, and just what I need, another indulgence. I'm taking notes because I'm definitely going to start off my weekends on the right foot. I've been wanting to explore different teas for awhile but really nobody to consult. I don't have anything to contribute but my enthusiasm to follow this thread. Nice topic Dan.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Gigmaster said:


> Here is my formula for teas and tobaccos:
> 
> For English and Lakeland Blends: English Black Tea, Earl Grey, English, Irish and Scottish Breakfast Teas, Czar Nicholas, Rooibos Teas.
> For Va blends: Orange and Black Pekoe blends, Oolongs, Darjeelings, Kemun, Jasmine, Lapsang Souchong.
> For Burly and Cavendish Blends: Green Teas, Oolongs, Darjeelings, Flowering Teas, White Teas, Dragon Well, Chai, Herb Teas.


I've pretty much abandoned coffee for tea now (which I would've never thought possible), but it just seems to go better with the pipe. Now, thanks to Joel, I have a few unknowns to add to the "to try" list.

Anybody here do Kombucha? I just started making that at home a few weeks ago. Good stuff!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I was thinking of making some, but I would like to try some first so that I have a reference point to see if I made it good, or not. I haven't seen any, at least not around here. I'll keep looking.



DanR said:


> I've pretty much abandoned coffee for tea now (which I would've never thought possible), but it just seems to go better with the pipe. Now, thanks to Joel, I have a few unknowns to add to the "to try" list.
> 
> Anybody here do Kombucha? I just started making that at home a few weeks ago. Good stuff!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Gigmaster said:


> I was thinking of making some, but I would like to try some first so that I have a reference point to see if I made it good, or not. I haven't seen any, at least not around here. I'll keep looking.


Around here, it's in all the grocery stores, but you might try whole foods or fresh market if you have any close. My first few batches were hit and miss, but I think I'm getting it dialed in. You can use the culture from the grocery bottle to grow your starter.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll keep looking. I make homemade yogurt, sauerkraut, pickled eggs, sausages, and fish, cheese and kefir, so I figure the process is similar. I even make caviar, from catfish, carp, bluegill and crappie eggs.



DanR said:


> Around here, it's in all the grocery stores, but you might try whole foods or fresh market if you have any close. My first few batches were hit and miss, but I think I'm getting it dialed in. You can use the culture from the grocery bottle to grow your starter.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hell Yes! Semper Fi Joel. Always an honor to meet a Brother.
Do you guys prepare all different blends of tea in a similar manner? Is sweetening with sugar or a type of honey suggested or is that like using A1 on a good steak?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

JRM03 said:


> Hell Yes! Semper Fi Joel. Always an honor to meet a Brother.
> Do you guys prepare all different blends of tea in a similar manner? Is sweetening with sugar or a type of honey suggested or is that like using A1 on a good steak?


I think it's probably personal preference. I sometimes add a little milk to my black teas or chai, but mostly drink it straight up with no sweeteners.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Gigmaster said:


> I'll keep looking. I make homemade yogurt, sauerkraut, pickled eggs, sausages, and fish, cheese and kefir, so I figure the process is similar. I even make caviar, from catfish, carp, bluegill and crappie eggs.


I've made cheese, yogurt, kimchi, and pickled eggs, all with pretty good success. Never kefir, but the grocery stuff I've tried didn't flip my lid. Caviar... well, now you're just showing off. I'm very impressed!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Slightly off-topic, but I'll be quick.

Caviar is easy to make. Just mix 1/2 cup of Kosher, pickling or non-iodine salt (iodine will ruin your caviar) into 1 quart of cold water, and mix until the salt is completely dissolved. Take your fish eggs, which will be encased in a membrane, or 'skein', and soak them in the water, in the fridge, for about 20 minutes. Then, run 115 degree water into another bowl and transfer the eggs to it. Gently rinse the eggs in the warm water until they all separate from the skein and fall away. Try not to crush them any more than you have to. Strain them through a grease strainer or fine cheesecloth. Now, once again, make a brine just like the first one, and soak the eggs in the fridge for another 20 minutes or so. Then rinse with cool water, strain, jar and store in the fridge for up to 3 weeks. That's all there is to it.

One caution, though...never use gar or barracuda eggs for caviar. They are poisonous. Anything else is fine.

Actually, chilled caviar with an appropriate beverage and crackers goes very well with a pipe.



DanR said:


> I've made cheese, yogurt, kimchi, and pickled eggs, all with pretty good success. Never kefir, but the grocery stuff I've tried didn't flip my lid. Caviar... well, now you're just showing off. I'm very impressed!


----------



## JBR (Feb 28, 2014)

I picked up some Constant Comment today due to the several recommendations and I have really enjoyed it! I havent tried it with a pipe yet due to a lingering cold, but I can tell I will like the pairing. 

I prefer tea over coffee myself and a hot (or cold) glass of tea with a pipe is heavenly.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Fireside Chai with a nice heavy Lat blend (I just smoked Pirate Kake with it) is absolutely divine!


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Tea and the Pipe definitely go hand in hand. I primarily drink coffee in the morning, but tea is also something I enjoy. I'm a boring guy though - just Lipton Classic or Green tea. 

In fact I'll have you know this very thread has inspired me to brew a cup of Green Lipton tea right now as I type this! I can hear the water boiling now


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

personally I think that tea is a better compliment to pipes and cigars than coffee. Coffee can overpower tobacco taste.


----------

